# bbc newsreader pregnancy



## babynumber

Did anyone notice the newsreader on bbc look east is expecting?   she is def 40+ I think. Amelia Reynolds I think her name is. I wonder if it was natural preg or assisted. 
The other newsreader Susie (42yrs old) also recently gave birth.  (Must be a lucky chair at that Newsdesk !)


----------



## barbster

Yes, she seems to have been pregnant for ages as well! 

I think she is definitely 40+. I did wonder that too, but tbh I tend to do that to nearly every older mum I see now anyway  , think I am a bit obsessed with it!


----------



## Rowan22

Hi, 

Yes, I'm in the East, too and it's getting harder and harder for her to conceal it, isn't it, even under black tops like the one she was wearing the other day!
Susie Fowler Watt is well into her 40s, I think. I know she has a little girl but when the child asked for a sibling, she was told it was extremely unlikely. I think the new baby came as a complete surprise. She wrote about it in a local magazine I read before Christmas. 

Rowanx


----------



## babynumber

She looks older than Susie and I think Susie was 41 or 42 . 
It's promising anyway! I always hope it was natural too when I see older mums. Rather than Ivf ... Because thats not an option for many of us. So we cling onto to the miracle stories! 

I also am obsessed with spotting them in tesco's etc.. I often wonder how old they are and almost feel compelled to go and ask them!! Haha . But obviously I have to restrain myself. 

Who is bold and fancies tweeting the newsreader n asking her? ! I bet she's on *******. Maybe she will tell us her age ... And then the secret to having a baby in ur 40s!


----------



## SmallPeanut

Just checked and Amelia Reynolds was born in '69 so she's 43 and is apparently pregnant again and due in early spring 2013 (according to t'internet), and here's the info on Susie...amazing story:

_Susie's pregnancy was particularly special as her and husband Alex Dunlop, who also works for the BBC, had all but given up hope of having a sibling for seven-year-old daughter Lola.

She said: "The pregnancy was a very big surprise for us as Lola was born through IVF."

"We had four additional attempts at IVF but gave up a couple of years ago on having another child, and then would you believe it I got pregnant naturally at the age of 42."_

Here's the article - http://www.eadt.co.uk/news/suffolk_tv_presenters_swap_studio_for_maternity_ward_1_1374744

/links


----------



## babynumber

wow thanks for that update!  Does that mean Amelia is 44?!  Oh my, I so HOPE that was a natural pregnancy.  Really love stories like that if so!

And Susie's story is lovely too.  Amazing!  Although, do you think its often more easy to fall pregnant very soon after the last one? 

I know it is definitely easier for women who have had lots of pregnancies to keep falling pregnant AND for those women to go on to have large amounts taking them into their 40's and still being able to conceive easily.  I think its called multi-paras or something.  My own grandmother was one of those kinds of women. 
And when you think of it, if they have been almost permanently pregnant say over 10 or 15 years then they will have had 9 months each time of not releasing eggs.  So maybe it has a protective effect or something.

I have a feeling its getting less and less chance for me now.  Since its been 5 years of trying since my last (and only) pregnancy.  And im now in my 40's with probably shrivelled up supplies and not ovulating anymore on my own


----------

